# Legato?



## Crispyfresh95 (Dec 7, 2014)

I've had a few questions regarding legato lately. I find it to be such a hard technique to improve on.

1)How do you guys approach on practicing legato? Do you just run down 3 or 4 note per string patterns? Or some other method?

2)So the best legato playing is the whole "hammer on from nowhere" technique. How do you this while maintaining strength and actually getting notes to ring out? Because we're supposed to play relaxed, but yet, have the strength to easily get these notes to ring out... 

3)What are some of your favorite legato exercises?

Any other tips guys? Thank you guys in advance, this technique has been killing me.


----------



## Aviator (Dec 7, 2014)

This might help you.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Dec 7, 2014)

My biggest tip is to really focus on your micro timing. I mean REALLY focus on it. Rhythmically, having very precise legato runs sound infinitely better.

Also, in spending so much time on precise timing you will 'inadvertently' also clean up your playing a lot


----------



## wizbit81 (Dec 7, 2014)

Haha, Rick G is many times the player I am, but I just did a video the other day on what I think are the top legato tips. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt6GFbCXSVY

Covers muting, anchoring, how even you are, and rhythmic subdivisions (touches on, not a thorough examination)

In terms of finger strength IMHO you just practice music by good legato players to build it up. 

Get some Greg Howe and some Satriani on the go and aim for even volume per note.


----------



## Solodini (Dec 8, 2014)

OP, when you talk about maintaining strength and notes ringing are you meaning holding down one note until you hammer to the next? There shouldn't be strain and tension from fretting, so once the finger is down, there shouldn't be too much difficulty in holding it down until the next note is hammered. 

I'd say practise sustaining the note for a sitting, then releasing the note smoothly after hammering it in the next sitting. Variety in your skills.


----------



## Aion (Dec 8, 2014)

This guy does an exercise originally shown to me by my guitar teacher which I find very helpful TE-110 ? The Finger Gym | free guitar lesson from justinguitar.com


----------



## redstone (Dec 8, 2014)

Crispyfresh95 said:


> 2)So the best legato playing is the whole "hammer on from nowhere" technique. How do you this while maintaining strength and actually getting notes to ring out? Because we're supposed to play relaxed, but yet, have the strength to easily get these notes to ring out...



Focus on speed first. Once you exceed your expectations in term of speed, you'll be able to increase the gestural amplitude and hit the strings harder at the expected speed. However, it will never be perfect.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 9, 2014)

"Best" is subjective, but only ever using hammer-ons is more "true" legato and hammer-ons and pull-offs. No one is going to call you out and say "That's not real legato you faker!", it's more about what you like the sound of than anything.


----------



## octatoan (Dec 9, 2014)

redstone said:


> Focus on speed first. Once you exceed your expectations in term of speed, you'll be able to increase the gestural amplitude and hit the strings harder at the expected speed. However, it will never be perfect.



Um, are you some kind of kinesiologist or physiologist?


----------



## redstone (Dec 9, 2014)

No ! But I played all-hammer for 10+ years and I'll put to shame any kine when it comes to the guitar, not kidding.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 9, 2014)

redstone said:


> No ! But I played all-hammer for 10+ years and I'll put to shame any kine when it comes to the guitar, not kidding.



Vidsvidsvidsvidsvidsvidsvidsvids


----------



## redstone (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't get excited, I play all-hammer but with the assistance of picking techniques and no particular care for sounding legato.

All trill combinations with DGG string changing pattern, http://youtu.be/AY7pOCnHBRI ; picking one note over two, it's how I built my speed, from 4nps to 14nps, now a bit less due to lack of work.


----------



## Crispyfresh95 (Dec 10, 2014)

Aviator said:


> This might help you.



Thanks, this video is sweet


----------



## Crispyfresh95 (Dec 10, 2014)

wizbit81 said:


> Haha, Rick G is many times the player I am, but I just did a video the other day on what I think are the top legato tips.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt6GFbCXSVY
> 
> ...



Great video. I was just wondering if you always position your thumb behind the neck... and also were do you position it exactly if you do so. I noticed that when i play legato on the high E string, I have my thumb up on the top of the neck.


----------



## Crispyfresh95 (Dec 10, 2014)

Solodini said:


> OP, when you talk about maintaining strength and notes ringing are you meaning holding down one note until you hammer to the next? There shouldn't be strain and tension from fretting, so once the finger is down, there shouldn't be too much difficulty in holding it down until the next note is hammered.
> 
> I'd say practise sustaining the note for a sitting, then releasing the note smoothly after hammering it in the next sitting. Variety in your skills.



Like in terms of speed, how do you eliminate tension in the hand? I feel tension when I try to do fast legato after a while.


----------



## wizbit81 (Dec 10, 2014)

for legato stuff, yes my thumb is always behind the neck, for bending and bluesy based playing it comes round to grip. If you watch the video from 5:00 to 5:10 or so you will see it starts flat on the back, then pops round for the bending bluesy ending bit. That's standard technique I think.

I'll field the one about speed and tension as well. When playing legato there is a little more tension than normal, although not much, it's controlled tension rather than death grip or unconscious tension from concentration. Think typing with a little more pressure than normal (but not much)

Playing legato over long periods does hurt btw, really bad. I used to practice exercises of playing simple patterns for minutes at a time, which cramped me up and really made my hand ache. 

Great physical exercise, but not sure musically it's the right thing to do. As an alternative learn Satch legato licks or similar and play them slowly, perfectly, for 10-15 mins a day. This will build speed (which comes from accuracy) and let you lock in actual musical phrases you can use elsewhere. 

I'll do some more vids on legato in the next couple of weeks and show you licks off each finger. They will get tougher too as that first one was a baby one 

Last one will be a Holdsworth lick. My next long video will be a Holdsworth solo, then I'll break down all the licks, and believe me there's plenty of legato in there!!!


----------



## wizbit81 (Dec 10, 2014)

p.s. thumb is pretty much in the middle. Will check to see if it moves if I play legato in different places and strings, but thinking about it now, I don't think it does that much, although mechanically to keep the same hand angle there will be some movement.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 10, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> "Best" is subjective, but only ever using hammer-ons is more "true" legato and hammer-ons and pull-offs. No one is going to call you out and say "That's not real legato you faker!", it's more about what you like the sound of than anything.


----------



## redstone (Dec 11, 2014)

@connor

It was less cold today so I warmed my hands up a bit more and re-did it without picking. http://youtu.be/KJwiDdnJ4pk 

I had to show the main issue when trying to play all hammer without the help of the right hand. In order to sound even you have to increase the amplitude, so most of the time, all your inactive fingers are above the strings which makes it hard to mute them.

That's how I lose control of unwanted noises during the middle/ring trill. It's a very strengthless trill, human physiology sucks. It needs so much amplitude in legato to get enough articulation that I must remove the index and cannot mute with the active fingers. Noisefest.

Playing all hammer is clearly the best, in many occasions the only, way to approach complex phrases, but it's important to know the limits, it's a marcato technique, don't hurt yourself trying to sound legato at all costs, my $.02


----------



## Solodini (Dec 11, 2014)

Crispyfresh95 said:


> Like in terms of speed, how do you eliminate tension in the hand? I feel tension when I try to do fast legato after a while.


 
Slow down, so your muscles aren't stressing about the speed you're playing at. Ability to play faster will come with time.


----------



## Crispyfresh95 (Dec 11, 2014)

wizbit81 said:


> for legato stuff, yes my thumb is always behind the neck, for bending and bluesy based playing it comes round to grip. If you watch the video from 5:00 to 5:10 or so you will see it starts flat on the back, then pops round for the bending bluesy ending bit. That's standard technique I think.
> 
> I'll field the one about speed and tension as well. When playing legato there is a little more tension than normal, although not much, it's controlled tension rather than death grip or unconscious tension from concentration. Think typing with a little more pressure than normal (but not much)
> 
> ...



Yeah I get the similar feeling when I practiced a certain exercise for a long period of time. Even though your hand aches it is a good way to build strength. I think I'll do a mixture of just plain exercises and then doing something musical with it.

Sweet man, if you make that video just be free to post it here. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## meteor685 (Dec 18, 2014)

Practice really slow, GET the technique right, make sure there is no unwanted noise. 

I take lessons with a great legato player, and he tells me he almost never practiced fast.


----------



## Crispyfresh95 (Dec 18, 2014)

meteor685 said:


> Practice really slow, GET the technique right, make sure there is no unwanted noise.
> 
> I take lessons with a great legato player, and he tells me he almost never practiced fast.


 Ya that's the thing, learning to get the technique right... But still I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Dayn (Dec 28, 2014)

1&3: I put all fingers on the fretboard, one finger per fret (ie 1-2-3-4). I trill 1 and 2 for a minute. Then 1 and 3. 1 and 4... 2 and 3, 2 and 4, 3 and 4...

Then I'd add a gap between fingers. Doing that built up stamina. Doing it to a metronome builds up accuracy. It's not strength that you want, but accuracy. Then with accuracy, comes speed.

2: As I said, it's accuracy. Not strength. You don't 'slam' the string to make it vibrate. Legato will naturally sound softer, but on an electric instrument, it's of almost no consequence. You just press the string down on the fret quickly, and it rings out. Not about strength or pressing hard; just a quick tap to make sure it's fretted. That's all. It'll ring from there.

Hammering 'out of nowhere' is exactly the same as if you were hammering onto a string that was already vibrating. Speed and precision gets you playing legato well, not strength. Unless you're playing touchstyle on a classical.


----------



## wizbit81 (Dec 28, 2014)

So here's the Holdsworth video I promised.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT9kJ0SLK1Q

Instructional video to follow where I'll breakdown the licks, and seeing as it's basically an Am vamp they are easy (for Holdy) licks to steal and put into your own playing. Plenty of good legato practice here, for me this is the sort of thing you should practice to get your legato sorted.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 29, 2014)

^wow man, that was refreshing! Nice playing


----------



## wizbit81 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks man, appreciated 

I'll post here again when I've done the lesson for it.


----------



## JustMac (Dec 30, 2014)

wizbit81 said:


> So here's the Holdsworth video I promised.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT9kJ0SLK1Q
> 
> Instructional video to follow where I'll breakdown the licks, and seeing as it's basically an Am vamp they are easy (for Holdy) licks to steal and put into your own playing. Plenty of good legato practice here, for me this is the sort of thing you should practice to get your legato sorted.


 Ho Lee Fuk, sweet playing man!


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 1, 2015)

*Pull-Offs*

---24p-23p-22p-21------------------ // --------------------------
---------------------24p-23p-22p-21 // --4p-3p-2p-1-------------
------------------------------------- // -------------4p-3p-2p-1--

I use this chromatic pattern to work on the pull-offs. I start higher up on the fretboard because I find that legato is especially challenging on frets above the 15th since the frets are small. Afterwards the technique seems easier across the lower/larger frets (10th - 1st fret) since the fingers have accustomed to the precise movements higher up the fretboard. This pattern helps me focus on those micro movements between adjacent fingers.

It helps my pull-offs. Hopefully you and/or others will find it useful for those warm-ups. Lots of fantastic suggestions here anyways though. I'm always learning on these boards!


----------



## wizbit81 (Jan 2, 2015)

Did the lesson today chaps. I started a new thread with it in, but I said I'd put up here earlier so here you go. It has a tab you can download with it, there are some GREAT diatonic patterns you can take from here, nothing too 'crazy' scale or theory-wise. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiinfI7lOQY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Crispyfresh95 (Jan 8, 2015)

wizbit81 said:


> Did the lesson today chaps. I started a new thread with it in, but I said I'd put up here earlier so here you go. It has a tab you can download with it, there are some GREAT diatonic patterns you can take from here, nothing too 'crazy' scale or theory-wise.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiinfI7lOQY&feature=youtu.be



Wow man thanks so much! I never knew my first thread here would get this hot lool


----------

